# please remember Maddie tomorrow in your prayers and good thoughts



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie will have a dental tomorrow at 8:20, we are worried, when we took her to this new vet he turned to me after examining Maddie's teeth and said "Paula I just want you to know Maddie will have several teeth removed". 
She is in pain, she will not let me brush her teeth, actually from the first week we received her, she is so strong willed about the brushing of her teeth:blush:
please pray the vet will find her teeth aren't as bad after x-rays and many of her teeth can be saved. Lorin and I are struggling with this, it hasn't been that long since our Matilda went home to Heavens Rainbow Bridge, we would be devastated if something happened unexpected 
Thank you so very much for your prayers and good thoughts.
I'll update you tomorrow


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am sorry you and Lorin are so worried. I am sure the vet will be cautious. The dental will relieve her pain. I will be thinking about her tomorrow morning. I hope all goes better amazingly.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I will keep you, Lorin, and especially Maddie in my prayers Paula. I know exactly how you feel. It is so scary when you have to have them put under for teeth cleaning (or for anything else for that matter). I just did it with Maggie several weeks ago and I was a wreck all day. She did end up losing three teeth, but I don't think she is even aware of it. Please keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts for Maddie tomorrow. I know how stressful this will be for you. Consider her lucky if she only looses a few teeth. Pipper lost 11 at his dental in January and I felt like such a failure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending lots of love and prayers..I know it's scary,I had to put Bitsy through this and at 16 it scared me to death..


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula I am sorry you are all having to go through this. Prayers for you, Lorin, Maddie and the vet caring for her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula, of course, I understand why you and Lorin are feeling so anxious about Maddie's dental this morning. 

Although it's sad to see our fluffs lose any of their teeth, it's better to have loosened and/or decayed teeth removed. Maddie will be so much happier without feeling that discomfort and pain in her mouth. And, a healthy mouth lowers her risk for a tooth infection to enter into the heart. 

I think it would help to share with Maddie's vet that you are feeling anxious about her dental. The vet should be able to have a staff member keep you updated during the procedure. 

I will be thinking about all of you this morning. My thoughts, love, and prayers are with you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you prayers and good thoughts. I'm sure she will feel so much better when her mouth doesn't hurt any more! Tessa just had 13 removed three weeks ago and she definitely is happier. Her teeth were fine; the underlying bone had receded so there was no way to prevent this from happening. 

Hopefully, Maddie's experience will not be as drastic and she will be feeling much better by tomorrow morning.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I will say a prayer for Maddie and for you and Lorin. I understand how you feel. Hopefully she won't lose too many teeth and will feel so much better.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I certainly will be thinking of all you tomorrow Paula and as hard it will be for you not to worry about Maddie, I am sure that she will be just fine. Our Chrissy has had a good number of her teeth removed and is doing just fine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Luck today. It will be about 11:30 my time and I will be thinking about little Maddie. Paula try not to worry too much.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking of you this morning and praying that Maddie doesn't lose too many teeth. We have an pre-dental appointment on Thursday and I'm already stressing about it, so I completely understand your feeling anxious.

I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thinking of you this morning Paula and wondering if the dental is over yet. I don't know what your time is there. It's 11:00 a.m. here.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula is on Pacific time, so Maddie is just going in now.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Haven't heard anything yet, but they said they would call us with a update around 12:30
The vet said Maddie will be his prettiest patient today. She looked so little in his arms:wub: she shook when we first took her into the room, but settled down, I really like the office, they schedule for just that fluff, so no distractions with other dogs in the waiting room. He's VERY expensive but also VERY knowledgeable. We'll see how this all goes.
It seems so weird here without Maddie. We do have peace of mind, just waiting for the update


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula the wait is excruciating. Thinking about her, hope you hear in the next half hour. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We just heard back from the vet, not good news, Maddie will lose 12 teeth:blush: most on her left side, so worried about her, we will pick her up at 4:30. I know in a few days she will feel better from all this. I hope her little tongue doesn't stick out, I know that sounds terrible for me saying that,


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry she's losing so many teeth, and I have the same concern about Madison's upcoming dental. I don't think it's a terrible thought at all. I know all of Madison's front teeth will be taken out because they are loose. I worry so about it.

Hope Maddie feels better real soon and I know you'll feel better when she's home with you.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We just heard back from the vet, not good news, Maddie will lose 12 teeth:blush: most on her left side, so worried about her, we will pick her up at 4:30. I know in a few days she will feel better from all this. I hope her little tongue doesn't stick out, I know that sounds terrible for me saying that,


Just think how much better she will feel after this. Pipper lost 11 teeth and I was worried his tongue would stick out too but it doesn't. :thumbsup: His teeth are so little anyways that you can't even tell he is missing any.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

She will be so much more comfortable. I am sorry there is so many but it is for the best. She will be OK. Sounds like the surgery went well which is the most important thing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad she got through it okay. Zooey had to have all of her front teeth pulled at her dental a few months ago, and now her tongue does stick out, but I think it's adorable. Only problem is the tongue can get dry. If Maddie gets Metacam, just a reminder to shake the bottle first. I think I forgot for Zooey's first dose and she was in pain all night long


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle lost all her front teeth and her little tongue does stick out. Jane did not like it but I think its cute. It only happens when she is asleep. Pray Maddie will feel better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, hopefully little Madie's tongue won't stick out. But I'm sure she will feel so much better. The teeth that Sissie lost were because they were lose. It is very common in small dogs. Sending love.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I just saw this. I'm sorry that Maddie had to lose so many teeth. How old is she? It's such a common Maltese issue. Small crowded mouths and heredity. Many of our foster lose a lot of teeth too but they do just fine. Relieved that it's over and she came out of the anesthesia fine and I know she'll look beautiful and feel so much better in a few days.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I just saw this. I'm sorry that Maddie had to lose so many teeth. How old is she? It's such a common Maltese issue. Small crowded mouths and heredity. Many of our foster lose a lot of teeth too but they do just fine. Relieved that it's over and she came out of the anesthesia fine and I know she'll look beautiful and feel so much better in a few days.:wub:


 
Sue, Maddie just turned 6.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We picked Maddie up at 4:30 the vet tech said she was a big hit, they held her most of the day. When Maddie is stressed she smiles with her teeth, it's adorable, apparently she did that until she had her cleaning. 
Maddie came out with her tongue sticking out the front of her mouth, weird because she didn't lose any of those teeth. 
Maddie is in a great deal of pain we talked with the vet, they said to give her some of Trobutrol, she's now relaxed. She has never taken pain well, we feel so bad for her. 
Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. I'll update tomorrow


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad she came through it ok - she will feel so much better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry she's in pain. Praying for a better day tomorrow. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good night---sleep well & so thankful your baby is home!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> We just heard back from the vet, not good news, Maddie will lose 12 teeth:blush: most on her left side, so worried about her, we will pick her up at 4:30. I know in a few days she will feel better from all this. I hope her little tongue doesn't stick out, I know that sounds terrible for me saying that,


Paula, the most important thing is that Maddie is going to feel so much better now. Bless her heart ... she had to be feeling so much discomfort. 

So many of our fluff babies have had the same experience ...with many teeth being extracted at the same time. I was stunned because Snowball had always checked out with great dental cleanings and no tooth extractions ... until a few years ago. I was worried with so many teeth suddenly being extracted and that he could no longer enjoy his favorite treats ... like snap peas. But, he still can enjoy them. (He has about fourteen teeth remaining ... molars, incisors, and the canines ... (canines I understand are important). Most of the teeth remaining are on his left side.

Even with so many extractions, I would be surprised if Maddie experiences too much pain. I am still surprised that Snowball never had a sleepless night when he came home. He was eating normal meals the next day. He was on Tramadol for a few days and another med (I cannot think of the name at the moment ... but, it is one used as a seizure medication, too) for about a week. I still cannot get over that Snowball's dentist does a surgical procedure on the gums, to make sure any plaque, etc. remains on the bone ... and, yet, this procedure is known to cause _less_ pain when the dogs (and cats) return home. 

As for Maddie's tongue. Sometimes Snowball sticks out his tongue just a little bit ... not all the time. Sometimes when he is sleeping ... but, again, not all the time. The cutest thing is that he knows I love his little tongue. So, when he is asking for a treat, a tiny bit of his tongue is sticking out for me to see! The important thing is that Maddie is going to be a happy little girl in a few days and not suffer from discomfort and pain. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> We picked Maddie up at 4:30 the vet tech said she was a big hit, they held her most of the day. When Maddie is stressed she smiles with her teeth, it's adorable, apparently she did that until she had her cleaning.
> Maddie came out with her tongue sticking out the front of her mouth, weird because she didn't lose any of those teeth.
> Maddie is in a great deal of pain we talked with the vet, they said to give her some of Trobutrol, she's now relaxed. She has never taken pain well, we feel so bad for her.
> Thank you for your prayers and good thoughts. I'll update tomorrow


Really, the pain medication should help a lot. She will be just fine in a few days as long as she has the medications prescribed by the doctor.

I am so happy knowing that Maddie is home now. And, I know she will get spoiled. Please give precious Maddie lots of hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. Hugs and kisses for you, too, Paula. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to see how little Maddie is doing this morning (even though it is quite early) and hope that she had a restful night as well as you and Lorin. And as Marie said, she will most likely feel much better now that those bad teeth are gone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in on Maddie and glad to hear her procedure is done and she's ok. Ava also has bad teeth...I know one of these days, that tongue will be popping out. :angry:

Already she's getting saliva stains under her mouth. darn!!

But what are we going to do? ....grin and bare it, right? :hysteric:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on little Maddie. Did they give you antibiotics too? Sissy got pain meds and antibiotics, liquid. But she only lost 3 small teeth. Last year she lost her 2 molars and did fine with a couple days pain meds.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I missed Maddie's dental but I'm glad she is home already. I'm sorry to hear about her teeth, I found that it was a shock each time Jodi lost several during a dental. His tongue peeks out when he is relaxing or sleeping, but it looks cute. Just the same I hope he doesn't lose more teeth. He has probably lost 12 in total.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Maddie this morning and wondering how her night was.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

pippersmom said:


> Checking in on Maddie this morning and wondering how her night was.


Me, too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Is it morning???????:blink: we had a rough time, I'm not surprised because on a good day Maddie is a drama queen lol 
She had pain meds in the middle of the night it took a while for it to take hold so during that time she was so uncomfortable, we loved on her and held her close, during that time she just kept giving her mommy kisses:wub: it drives Lorin crazy because I get all the kisses.
This morning the vets office called to check on her, they also called last night.
It's reassuring to have a great vet who actually cares.
This morning Maddie ate one of those baby chicken weiners, I put one of her meds in the Weiner. She also had some other pain/anti inflammatory liquid medicine 
She drank a little water this morning, right now she's laying on my lap:wub:
I think she's made the turn, Thank you Lord.
She weighs 5.4 lbs I don't want her to lose more so I'll be watching close.
Her tongue isn't sticking out today, yesterday it was sticking out a bit in the front of her mouth, it was kinda cute, but I'm glad for now her tongue is tucked in her mouth.
I can see one day she will most likely lose all her teeth, it's so strange to me all her teeth that were pulled was from her left side. Weird. We most definitely will be having a nap
Thank you for being there for me:wub: I love you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad all is well, but a bit weary, at your home, Paula. Saying good-night prayers for each of you for the nap.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was happy to read that Maddie is ok and hope that all of you will have a better night's rest. And, I remember that when Chrissy had her last Dental whereby she lost six teeth, they gave her a shot for pain and antibiotic so I did not have to administer any meds to her afterwards.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad to hear Maddie is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

So happy to read that Maddie is slowly but surely recovering and I hope you all get some much needed rest! :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She ate a treat earlier and just finished her dinner:chili: I did grind the chicken and broccoli, the vets assistant sent a small can of dog food home for her yesterday, but I home cook for her so she took a taste and turned her head:HistericalSmiley:no dog food for that princess:HistericalSmiley: she doesn't even know what dog means:innocent:. We did take a nap she slept a little, she thinks her place is on a lap in the day time not bed.
I'm hoping tonight we all sleep so well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you all get a good night's sleep. Glad the pain seems to be subsidding.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good to hear that she is feeling better and eating well Paula. Sleep well!

btw, do you brush her teeth? If not do you think it would help? sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. I think it is helping keep the tartar down for Jodi.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> She ate a treat earlier and just finished her dinner:chili: I did grind the chicken and broccoli, the vets assistant sent a small can of dog food home for her yesterday, but I home cook for her so she took a taste and turned her head:HistericalSmiley:no dog food for that princess:HistericalSmiley: she doesn't even know what dog means:innocent:. We did take a nap she slept a little, she thinks her place is on a lap in the day time not bed.
> I'm hoping tonight we all sleep so well.


It sounds to me like Maddie is doing great! You, too, Paula. I hope you all get some restful sleep tonight. I am so happy for all of you. Please give that sweetie pie Maddie lots of hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. :wub: 

Oh, Paula ... make sure you keep on spoiling sweet Maddie. If you don't ... well, she might just stick out her cute little tongue at you! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending loving thoughts your way, Paula & co. G0D be w/you & bless you. Big hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back on Maddie. Glad to hear she's improving. I know that she'll feel a lot better without her teeth hurting her. She sounds like she's playing this up to the hilt. Such is a princess. :HistericalSmiley::wub: Indulge her a little more and then it's back to her "hard" life. B)


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So glad she is feeling better. She has a good mama!

Hugs and Wags,
Lainie and Whisper


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy Maddie is doing well! I really hate dentals  Don't feel too bad, Georgie had 8 pulled at her last one due to abscess and they were beautifully white! The vet was shocked that it was dental related...sometimes these little ones just have loose gums and that causes bacteria to enter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie did well last night:chili: I didn't give her pain meds last night, I watched her for a few hours before bed she seemed fine. This morning she ate her breakfast well, I did give her the other two meds, one is a antibiotic I'll be watching but I think the princess is doing great.:wub: she's on my lap enjoying life.:wub: I believe she's doing so well because of prayers, I can't thank you enough for being there once again for us. I love you:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I am so relieved tobread Maddie is doing well now. Did the vet say why her teeth had to be pulled? Just wondering. Maddie is such a sweetheart. Give her some kisses from me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad to hear your little princess is doing well! It's always scary when we have to drop them off for their dental. Callie just had hers not quite 2 weeks ago. I'm always nervous.:mellow:

Your Maddie sounds like she has a bigger than life personality!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news Paula! good girl Maddie, glad you are feeling better.


----------

